# Capita Super DOA 2021



## Doerk (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi,
Is capita super DOA 2021 good for all mountain and free ride/backcountry? 
for an intermediate snowboarder.
Or maybe Capita Mercury is better?
Which board will you suggest mainly to perform better in almost everything except park and rails?

thanks


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Doerk said:


> Hi,
> Is capita super DOA 2021 good for all mountain and free ride/backcountry?
> for an intermediate snowboarder.
> Or maybe Capita Mercury is better?
> ...


Post this in the "Boards" forum page and you will get a lot more feedback on this, or if a moderator comes by before hand maybe they can move it.


----------

